# S&W Model 10-8 .38spl+P



## yardbird (Nov 11, 2013)

I picked this up from a retired Army vet that he bought new in 1978 and left unfired. It's been shot now and S&W made one sweet revolver. I'll be looking for some nice grips to make this beauty stand out (suggestions from the forum:mrgreen Anyway this thread isn't worth a squat without some gun porn so......

Yes it's nickel plated


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, some wood grips would dramatically improve the looks of your gun. I believe that's a square-butt K-Frame. 

If you're looking for a good source of wood grips, Gunbroker has a great selection. One of my favorite sellers on the auction-side, is MagLady. I've purchased from her numerous times, and she has fair prices and a good variety of grips.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Look at Ahern grips. 
Round butt model 10 or Square butt?


----------



## yardbird (Nov 11, 2013)

niadhf said:


> Look at Ahern grips.
> Round butt model 10 or Square butt?


Square butt


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I have one like that. 1-7/8 barrel. Original wood stocks right now. But nit too much longer.


----------

